
Founder Quotient: How To Measure Founder Strength - iProject
http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/17/measure-founder-strength-with-your-founder-quotient/
======
daniel-cussen
I wonder what percentage of founders make the "single founder" percentile, if
there even is one.

Also, I really like the name "Saar Gur," maybe because of its brevity. Is that
just me?...

